# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantimi i Lones!!

## shkodrane82

Pershendetje te gjitheve po vi prape ketu me nje prezantim te dyte pasi i pari nuk ka qene edhe aq i plote,dhe tashi ka shume anetare te rinj ne forum qe sdine asgje per ne te vjeterit e forumit( nqs mund ta quaj veten te tille sepse para ca ditesh kam bere 1 vit ketu).
UNe jam Lona 20 vjece gati 21 po me pelqen te mes 20 se me duket vetja akoma adoleshente.
SHkollen 8 vjecare dhe te mesme e kam bere ne shkoder po pastaj mora edhe une rrugte e largta si shume shqiptare.
Me mungon SHkodra shume,edhe e them qe kurre sdo mesohem ketu edhe per vete faktin qe familjen e kam larg meje,edhe shoqerine gjithashtu.
Jam tip i shoqerueshem edhe majft e dashur..Jam naive,besoj gjithcka qe te tjeret thone,dhe nganjehere jam shume mistrece kapem mbas gjerave qe skane vlere.
Nje pjese se dites sime e ze puna,po gjithsesi bej dicka qe me pelqen dhe nuk e kaloj me merzi.
Kohen e lire e kaloj ne kompjuter me shume,tv dhe me shoqe..
Jeta ime ka ndryshuar krejtesisht qysh diten e pare qe kam ardhe ne USA po nje dite do te na fillonin hallet dhe ne,dikujt me heret dikujt me vone.
Me pelqen shume Muzika jam e apasionuar mbas saj,sidomos muziken e fundit shqiptare e pelqej mjaft.
Poezite me pelqejne po skam me nerva te merrem me to,me duken shume te brishta,qe si perkasin me natyres sime.
ME duket se u zgjata pak si shume,po deshta te prezantoj veten time me mire se heren tjeter.
Foto skam te disponueshme per te vene ketu,por ajo ke avatari jam une...
JU pershendes te gjitheve 
Me respekt Lona!!!!

----------


## Edmond83

ja maj e boni 1 vit ketu 

ca me te than mirserdhe smunem me te than 

bo ca te dush

----------


## shkodrane82

PO ti vete ma urove i pari 1 vjetorit pahh si harrojne njerezit.
GJithsesi te falem ndres prej erzit tend.

----------


## malli

Yllshkodrane te uroj gjithmone lumturi ne jete dhe  tu plotesofshin te gjithe deshirat qe ke ne zemer.
Une kam nje kohe ketu dhe kam pasur shume simpati per ty si vajze, siç kam per disa vajza ketu ne forum, sa per mallin e familjes dhe shoqeve te kuptoj shum mire sepse edhe une i kam larg ata, dhe ketu jam vetem dhe malli me mundon çdo dite e me shume.
Te puç fort  :xhemla:  
------------------------------------------
I lutem diellit keto lule mos ti thaje.
I lutem perendise ne te dy mos te na ndaje.

----------


## Pretty Devil

si shprt  deksha une ma mire per ty..... tani jam ne pune, kam fillu
nje pune te dhe jam tane diten ne internet...si te shkoi rruga e kthimit zemer?? une edhe 2jave kam provimet e me 23 nisem ihaaaaaaaa
me shkruj se te reply back

puccccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sumeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Pretty Devil

ahhhhh i broke upwith my boyfriend,,,,, por nuk jam merzit
shume se i kam nja 2 - 3 kandidate te tjere....... momentalisht kam vetem
hallin e provimeve........

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Mir se erdhe perseri pran nesh Lona.. prezantimin e ke ba klas krejt.. paq fat e lumturi kudo ne jete sis..

xxx

----------


## Floriani

NIce prezentation Mirese erdhe E paske jeten si jeta IMe .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toreador

Lona Po te them vetem Ja kalofsh me mire se kaq!! Spo te them mire se erdhe   :buzeqeshje: 
Miri

----------


## Arjeta

Te pershendes Lona, je vertet e mrekulluar dhe gjithnje ke qen keshtu, te uroj sa me shum fat dhe suksese ne jete...shpresoj qe do te bashkohesh sa me shpejt me familjen dhe shoqerin ne Shkoder,sepse e di qa do te thot mergimi dhe largesia nga vendlindja....

Ke nje prezantim te shkelqyer sepse i ke perfshier te gjitha...te parin se kam pare sepse skam qen antare ate kohe...

Gjithe te mirat ne jete
Arjeta

----------


## shkodrane82

Flm shume Miri  te pershendes edhe une ty....
Arjeta te pershendes shume e dashur dhe te falenderoj per ato fjale qe ke thene ne lidhje me mua.Gjithashtu dhe une te uroj fat ne jete dhe lumturi.UNe ka 3 dite qe kam ardhe nga Shkodra kush e di kur bashkohem prape me to.. :i ngrysur: .PO gjithsesi te falenderoj shume....
Me respekt Lona

----------


## Niçe

e u bash njiqind vjeçe itu n' forum... t' u prfitë e mbara atje n' Amerikë e kjosh me jetë... 
kam simpati se pos që t' kam patriote kekena edhe moshatarë


> I found an island in your arms, country in your eyes


 try to run, try to hide, break on throught to the other side...

----------


## Arjeta

Me vjen mire Lol qe ke qen ne Shqiperi dhe je cmallur me familjen tende, edhe une do te shkoj ne Kosove edhe nje muaj dhe me beso qe ditet po i numeroi deri kohe...

----------


## shkodrane82

Ske faj e dashur..po edhe kur te shkosh numeron ditet sa te rrish atje me gishta.
Gjithsesi te uroj tja kalofsh sa me mire.....

----------


## shkodrane82

Flm per keto fjale Eri,sinqerisht i vlersoj dhe i respektoj!!
Ne boten time njerezit mund te hyjne dhe dalin kollaj,po ka edhe prej atyre qe do rrine gjithmone aty.
Te uroj fat sepse edhe ti je da best per mu keshtu qe jemi 1 me 1.
Sinqerisht Lona!!

----------


## POETI_20

yllo
mir se erdhe patriote apo e kam gabim se nuk je prej dugagjinit ti       :buzeqeshje: 

te uroj tana t'mirat yllo
qofsh e gezuar dhe e lumtur

----------


## shkodrane82

Flm poeti edhe une te uroj fat ne jete ty..
Po na patriota jena edhe pse sjam prej dugagjinit... :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Pershendetje edhe nga une Lona.(ke emrin e shoqes teme n'Shkoder, moter bile mund ti tham).
Pac fat kudo naqe edhe me te thane te drejten shkrimet e tuja me kane pelqy gjithmone, shkrun me nji sinqeritet dhe gjithmone kam vu re dhe them qe s'gabohem qe sa her qe shkrun je vetja jote dhe shume e thjeshte.

Gzohem jashte mase qe paske ken ne Shkoder (une neser nji jave nisem kshu qe po knaqem edhe une ifije si je knaq ti.).
Shume te fala nga Sajda!

P.S. Pa ty forumu do kishe ken ndryshe krejt....i ke dhan gjallni maj shejtan( kyt shejtanin e thashe mas me te marr m'sysh).

----------


## Ryder

Ylli miresenaerdhe. E kena ndii theeelle mungesen tane!  :ngerdheshje: 
Si ja kalove ihere?

ps: A me prune gja mu ca me premtove a jo???

----------


## shkodrane82

Sajda flm maj zemer,te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire e te besh qejf,po kush nuk ban qejf ne vend te vet.
Ishalla ben qejf e nuk ke nxehte fort se asht ba nje nxehte me deke..papapapa
Ok zemer rruge te mbare edhe te fala adashes sime...kissss

Aryan-ss si te kam mar grup?? SI me ka marre malli per ty,ta kam pru ate qe me ke kerku,vec me jep adresen ta nisi me poste.Se avion direkt nuk kishte per ne Angli ate dite.. :buzeqeshje: ))) Kisss ele per ty..

----------

